# Two Pigeons: NEED HOME!!!



## arfarf (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello guys,

I need a new home for my two beauties. I have two pigeons that I 
saved off the streets of San Francisco. They have been living with me 
for several years now. One is named, Motor because he coos constantly. 
Motor is perfectly heathy except for suffering a broken wing and a 
broken foot that mended badly. The other one is Crusty who got attacked 
most probably by a cat. When I found him he had dry blood all over him 
and therefore, the name, Crusty fit perfectly for him. He suffered a 
broken wing as well, but is also perfectly healthy. Both, of these 
pigeons have maintained a good diet and have been bathed with dog 
shampoo. I cannot take care of them any longer because I live in a 
small apartment and have found out that I am allergic to the powdery 
dust that comes off their feathers. 
So, please if you are interested in providing my pigeons with a 
home or know someone who could, email me at: [email protected]
Lastly, I have a question. How do you ship pigeons?

Yours truly,
Chris


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chris,

I hope you are able to find a good home locally for your beloved birds. If things don't work out, I will be happy to take them in. You would need an approved shipping box (can be purchased from the on-line pigeon supply houses) and then ship via the U.S. Post Office Express mail. I'm in South Orange County CA (Lake Forest).

Terry


----------

